# Do you still play New Leaf now that Pocket Camp is here?



## cheezu (Apr 12, 2018)

New Leaf was my life for about a year or so and then I stopped playing it regularly but would still go back from time to time to check on my villagers/ensure no one I like leaves, etc. I rekindled my interest once the amiibo cards were released but now that PC is out, I'm not all too interested. I think it's the graphics that make such a huge difference to me - granted that PC is just a simple game and there's not nearly as much to do as there is in NL, the graphics make all the difference. I just don't see myself going back to New Leaf at this stage - really hoping for a new AC game soon!
So I was wondering if any of you still play the two games together and if the difference in graphics bothers you at all.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 12, 2018)

I lent my friend my 3Ds so her son could play and after that I haven’t been playing at all


----------



## ESkill (Apr 12, 2018)

I haven't been playing much lately,  but it started before pocket camp came out. I got new leaf the day it came out and played it every single day for the first year. I was still really into it the second year but played about 5 days a week. I've been slowing down for a while now and haven't played in about 2 or 3 months. I think Pocket Camp did pull me away though.  I was playing New Leaf even though I was kind of bored just because it's Animal Crossing, then a new new AC game came out when I was starved for new AC content haha. I feel myself wanting to get back into New Leaf, but then I pull up Pocket Camp haha.  I'm hoping AC for Switch is announced soon!


----------



## Aaren (Apr 12, 2018)

I don't want to stop playing New leaf because they are completely different games, Pocket Camp can't give me what I want from Animal Crossing. It has too many features which belongs to Pay-To-Win phone apps, it doesn't have the original feeling of Animal Crossing games. I'm not saying I don't like the game, but I definitely would not stop playing New Leaf because of it.


----------



## Megan. (Apr 12, 2018)

I stopped playing around a year after it's release. :c


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 12, 2018)

It's funny how some of these answers aren't answering the question. The question isn't whether you still play NL, it's if you quit NL because of PC and not anything else. As far as my answer goes: PC isn't a replacement for any main game of the series, it's spin off.


----------



## J087 (Apr 12, 2018)

Already quit in 2015. One day before Toy Day. (insert evil laugh here)


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 12, 2018)

Not much. I try to play Animal Crossing New Leaf from time to time, but Animal Crossing Pocket Camp is a bit too addicting for me. Though I am playing two other mobile games as well. So... That adds up to not playing it much too.


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 12, 2018)

I still play but only for like 10mins to make sure no one moves out cause I paid for a couple of them and I would cry if they left.  but after 5 years it's getting a bit stale for me


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 12, 2018)

WynterFrost said:


> I still play but only for like 10mins to make sure no one moves out cause I paid for a couple of them and I would cry if they left.  but after 5 years it's getting a bit stale for me



You can actually not play anymore the day one requests to move out and while you are gone, no one will move out when you come back.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 12, 2018)

Not too much lately. I usually stop playing for a few months and then suddenly become obsessed with it again for a little while.


----------

